# Baker 2018?



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Subscribed. I'll get back to ya....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I am down id probably bring my rv to the lot though....


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

If this only wouldn't be at the end of the world... :laugh:
I've to see how our vacation plans for next year shape up... will keep it in mind!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd be down to meet up with you guys on the mountain over the weekend. Maybe crash a night or two as well if there's room for an air mattress, otherwise just day trip.


----------



## MVNY (Apr 18, 2011)

Subscribed!! I'd be down to join if I can coordinate dates and such.

Thanks!! 

- Matty


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

scratch that, I am probably going to leave my RV in CA this coming winter so I would be down for 2 spots in the house. I have a big fucking truck so I can fit a few people extra and gear.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Argo said:


> scratch that, I am probably going to leave my RV in CA this coming winter so I would be down for 2 spots in the house. I have a big fucking truck so I can fit a few people extra and gear.


You'll have to leave the truck outside. Sorry. :grin:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

What's the best airport to fly into?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Definitely interested, im thinking im gonna do a 3 week road trip next year and im pretty sure it will be easy to make this work, not sure about back country hiking stuff, I got some bitch ass midwest sea level lungs, would slow ya guys down.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Flying...the easiest will be Bellingham International Airport BLI, or you can do SeaTac or Vancouver BC...but then you got to shuttle or bus or AmTrack. Sea/Tac and Portland is the connecting hub and with Vancouver BC got to have the passport. For folks that want to do an extended PNW...consider Portland for Hood and Bachelor, SeaTac for Crystal and White Pass... and Vancouver for Whistler and Nelson powder valley.

As for the lungs.....the ski area elevation is only 5500 feet...so as long as ya ain't a smokin hacker you will be fine. Besides the pics below are just a 30 min hike from the top of a chair...so lift assisted bc laps. But you got to have the avy and bc gear...which can be rented in Bham and possibly in Glacier.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Flying...the easiest will be Bellingham International Airport BLI, or you can do SeaTac or Vancouver BC...but then you got to shuttle or bus or AmTrack. Sea/Tac and Portland is the connecting hub and with Vancouver BC got to have the passport. For folks that want to do an extended PNW...consider Portland for Hood and Bachelor, SeaTac for Crystal and White Pass... and Vancouver for Whistler and Nelson powder valley.
> 
> As for the lungs.....the ski area elevation is only 5500 feet...so as long as ya ain't a smokin hacker you will be fine. Besides the pics below are just a 30 min hike from the top of a chair...so lift assisted bc laps. But you got to have the avy and bc gear...which can be rented in Bham and possibly in Glacier.


Msp to Sea: $400. 
Noice.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Deacon said:


> Msp to Sea: $400.
> Noice.


SeaTac is a hassle, cause it is about a 2 hr drive to Bham if traffic is good through Seattle which can easily turn into a 5 hour parking lot. And trains and shuttles can be iffy for scheduling flights...imo its easier to deal with layovers in SeaTac in/out of Bham than the traffic. But some folks might want to hang out a day or two in wonderful over-caffinated hipsterville :surprise: And if that is the case...the best for location and cost is the Moore Hotel Moore Hotel Seattle


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Deacon said:


> What's the best airport to fly into?


There's an international airport in Bellingham that is worth looking into, but most likely you'd fly into Seatac, rent a car and drive up.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

SeaTac vs Bham...sometimes you can catch rates in/out of Bham (that of course mostly connect in SeaTac or Portland) that are $40 more and other times it can be $200+

A shuttle will at least cost $60, and more with AmTrack...However there is also the https://www.boltbus.com/ that I don't know much about.

I figure if most folks fly in and out the same day in Bham it could be easy to round-up at my house or a local brew pub...I could run back and forth as folks arrive/depart. My house is about 10 min from the airport. And then caravan to Glacier which is about 50 minutes.

But whatever


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If your gonna make a trip of it just take 2 weeks off. Fly out here Saturday. 
Ride bachelor Sunday, hood monday, crystal or stevens tuesday, get to baker Wednesday to meet up and ride all week, hit whistler the following thursday-friday... fly hime Saturday. 

Fly into portland and out of seattle.


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

I would probably be able to a few days, most likely Sun-Tues, possibly Saturday as well. Not up to backcountry stuff though and I don't know if I'll be able to keep up with you guys.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I have tentative plans to be at Bachelor around that time. This is going to be my first trip to the PNW so I'll have to look into the logistics, but sounds very doable.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Let's go at it bro.

No set dates; just snow-dependent. For me it's the same distance/time to Whistler so an easy trip.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Flying...the easiest will be Bellingham International Airport BLI, or you can do SeaTac or Vancouver BC...but then you got to shuttle or bus or AmTrack. Sea/Tac and Portland is the connecting hub and with Vancouver BC got to have the passport. For folks that want to do an extended PNW...consider Portland for Hood and Bachelor, SeaTac for Crystal and White Pass... and Vancouver for Whistler and Nelson powder valley.
> 
> As for the lungs.....the ski area elevation is only 5500 feet...so as long as ya ain't a smokin hacker you will be fine. Besides the pics below are just a 30 min hike from the top of a chair...so lift assisted bc laps. But you got to have the avy and bc gear...which can be rented in Bham and possibly in Glacier.


Sub'd. I'm interested -- probably won't be able to swing it but you never know maybe I'll win the lottery or something hahah.

Just some food for thought re: airports, having just visited WA last month Seattle was more schedule-conducive for our group. Bellingham Airport is closer, but still 1.5h from Baker and much more likely to get a direct flight in to SEA/TAC, otherwise you'll need to change planes probably in Seattle anyway! There are more flights daily in/out of Seattle, and also non-stop redeye flights back to the east coast/midwest. If you get a late-arriving flight (9pm or so) you probably won't hit a ton of traffic on the way out of the city. The tradeoff is a bit further of a drive once you land, but total travel time is probably about the same. 

We drove about halfway (stayed 2 nights in Mt Vernon) the evening we arrived, and that put us about equidistant from Baker and Stevens which were where we rode on days 1 and 2 of our trip. Then we split over to Leavenworth for 2 nights and rode Mission Ridge and another day at Stevens before flying home.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

david_z said:


> Sub'd. I'm interested -- probably won't be able to swing it but you never know maybe I'll win the lottery or something hahah.
> 
> Just some food for thought re: airports, having just visited WA last month Seattle was more schedule-conducive for our group. Bellingham Airport is closer, but still 1.5h from Baker and much more likely to get a direct flight in to SEA/TAC, otherwise you'll need to change planes probably in Seattle anyway! There are more flights daily in/out of Seattle, and also non-stop redeye flights back to the east coast/midwest. If you get a late-arriving flight (9pm or so) you probably won't hit a ton of traffic on the way out of the city. The tradeoff is a bit further of a drive once you land, but total travel time is probably about the same.
> 
> We drove about halfway (stayed 2 nights in Mt Vernon) the evening we arrived, and that put us about equidistant from Baker and Stevens which were where we rode on days 1 and 2 of our trip. Then we split over to Leavenworth for 2 nights and rode Mission Ridge and another day at Stevens before flying home.


SeaTac

^Yup...redeye's and car rental to deal with the off-hour traffic...but early-mid morning and mid-late afternoon/eve flights in/out of SeaTac are the shitshow. 

There is a mid-day traffic window...that is being on the road I-5 from 11:00am to 2:00pm...so for example. Arriving/ into SeaTac at 11am...pick up the rental car and hit the road by 12 noon, hit Bham around 2pm for the brew pub and then on to Glacier for dinner. 

And leaving out of SeaTac...book a flight mid afternoon say 3pm.. leave Glacier by 9:30-10am, at SeaTac at 1pm, drop off rental and check in flight for a 3pm flight.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll start talking to my friend in Glacier and we will look at dates. So now I thinking 7 days at the little hill might be a bit long (big rep but small ski area...surrounded by huge accessible BC)...perhaps 5 days. Travel/arrive on Thursday afternoon/eve in Glacier, ride Friday, Sat, Sun, Mon and Tues with departing on Wed am.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Fuck it, I'm subscribing so I stay in the loop!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> Fuck it, I'm subscribing so I stay in the loop!


Same. Any idea what ticket prices out of Logan to Portland run that time of the year?


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Same. Any idea what ticket prices out of Logan to Portland run that time of the year?


Logan to Portland is pretty reasonable. Right now they're around $300 depending on the days you fly, during the height of snow-season I saw it as high as maybe $450 per person. Either way, pretty reasonable. I have actually been debating trying to fit in a last-minute end-of-season trip to Bachelor before Mid-May when I have projects at work I can't escape from... but that plan is falling apart quickly. :sad face:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Jcb890 said:


> Logan to Portland is pretty reasonable. Right now they're around $300 depending on the days you fly, during the height of snow-season I saw it as high as maybe $450 per person. Either way, pretty reasonable. I have actually been debating trying to fit in a last-minute end-of-season trip to Bachelor before Mid-May when I have projects at work I can't escape from... but that plan is falling apart quickly. :sad face:


Maybe I'll pick you up next year on the way to the airport. I'm only 15m from Bradley, but flights are considerably more expensive there and not as schedule friendly.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Maybe I'll pick you up next year on the way to the airport. I'm only 15m from Bradley, but flights are considerably more expensive there and not as schedule friendly.


I figured as much. Its almost always cheaper to fly out of Logan, especially if flying to another hub like PDX, DEN, etc. Parking at Logan isn't cheap though to leave your car there while you travel. We usually try to get a ride in from a family member or use Knights limo service.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm in.

My only reservation is that with things like this I have bad habit of having to cover the costs of other people who flake. If we think we have ten people and book a cabin that sleeps ten, and then five people flake, I don't want my lodging fees to double... so let's collect deposits before booking and then use any leftover money to buy food for the group. 

I'd love to have a day for heli or cat back country, as long as there isn't a lot of hiking involved :embarrased1:

As far as the timing goes... i'll have another week long ski trip at the beginning of february, so if we could do this over a weekend (like a thursday to tuesday dealio) so that i don't have to take another full week off work that would be great. 

Could I get a ride from the airport to the lodging? I'll pay for gas money.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

dave785 said:


> I'm in.
> 
> My only reservation is that with things like this I have bad habit of having to cover the costs of other people who flake. If we think we have ten people and book a cabin that sleeps ten, and then five people flake, I don't want my lodging fees to double... so let's collect deposits before booking and then use any leftover money to buy food for the group.
> 
> ...


Awfully demanding for a guy who wouldn't pick me up on his way to Mammoth. :grin:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Always collect at time of commitment. I will pay in full if needed. I agree with the timing Thursday through Tuesday. If someone backs out they get money returned if the spot gets filled


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

dave785 said:


> I'm in.
> 
> My only reservation is that with things like this I have bad habit of having to cover the costs of other people who flake. If we think we have ten people and book a cabin that sleeps ten, and then five people flake, I don't want my lodging fees to double... so let's collect deposits before booking and then use any leftover money to buy food for the group.
> 
> ...


Nah. According to Post #1 any hiking is mostly sidecountry, so 30min-1hr I think. This is fine especially for larger groups.

In terms of commitment..... I prefer to pay more and deal with specific dates CLOSER to the actual dates. 
Fewer people back out and also snow conditions are more certain. So reserve lodging something like 2 weeks prior and that should be fine. Whoever's in is in. Something along those lines.

No helis either. The price doesn't cut it, unless it's to AK and for bucket-list type stuff.


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

F1EA said:


> Nah. According to Post #1 any hiking is mostly sidecountry, so 30min-1hr I think. This is fine especially for larger groups.
> 
> In terms of commitment..... I prefer to pay more and deal with specific dates CLOSER to the actual dates.
> Fewer people back out and also snow conditions are more certain. So reserve lodging something like 2 weeks prior and that should be fine. Whoever's in is in. Something along those lines.
> ...


I agree (mostly). Too far out is hard to make a commitment but 2 weeks is too short in my opinion. I think a month or 2 is more realistic for planning.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Fire Rose said:


> I agree (mostly). Too far out is hard to make a commitment but 2 weeks is too short in my opinion. I think a month or 2 is more realistic for planning.


Well.... there's 2 things to this.

Determining the basic time-window is fine 2 months in advance (in fact... we all know it's February haha).

But the very specific dates...... better with shorter notice. Sure.... not necessarily 2 weeks, but why book everything in a group (which will mean discount rates for hotels anyways) so far in advance (ie like 2 months) only to miss out on "the storm" by a few days? 

I'd rather sleep in a less than ideal, or slightly more expensive place if it means not missing the good snow.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Fire Rose said:


> I agree (mostly). Too far out is hard to make a commitment but 2 weeks is too short in my opinion. I think a month or 2 is more realistic for planning.


IMO a month or two is the worst time to book. None of the benefits of planning based on weather, but no cost savings either.

Let's book in July/August and then plan extensions (or early arrivals) based on weather.

Ideally I'd like it to look like:
1. Monday - Wednesday (weather dependent)
2. Thursday - Tuesday (book early)
3. Wednesday - Friday (weather dependent)

The reason why this is the best bet is that if we do a firm commitment on a Thursday to Tuesday timeframe on something like AirBNB, it's a safe bet that the host won't have something booked for Monday-Wednesday of the prior week, or Wednesday to Friday morning of the following week, so it would be easy/cheap to extend if we need to (for a pow day) and if we can't it would be easy to find other accommodations nearby.

The weekends are expensive though so we should def book that stretch as early as possible.

In late February in the PNW I think it's safe to say that if we give ourselves a 2 week window then we'd probably get at least one Pow day.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think once you start talking 10 or more people that the costs per person of a place to stay are not the greatest of concerns. So I'd err on the side of flexibility. Assuming availability isn't an issue.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

f00bar said:


> I think once you start talking 10 or more people that the costs per person of a place to stay are not the greatest of concerns. So I'd err on the side of flexibility. Assuming availability isn't an issue.


^^^^ This ^^^^


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

The only issue I have with waiting until the last minute to pick exact dates is getting the time off work. On the other hand it can be really hard to make a commitment so far in advance. October like Wrath suggested originally is fine with me.
Of course I'm probably not going to be able to stay for the whole time and I'm still a little hesitant about staying with a bunch of guys I've never met... so you can just ignore me if you want.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Well the truth/reality is that wrath is making the plans/reservations and his plans are what I will follow should it come together. You cant make everyone happy. 

He is there all the time so I trust he knows where in glacier to stay, its a very small town with very limited housing.

If someone has a grander plan then put the wheels in motion. If others like them they will go.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Fire Rose said:


> The only issue I have with waiting until the last minute to pick exact dates is getting the time off work. On the other hand it can be really hard to make a commitment so far in advance. October like Wrath suggested originally is fine with me.
> Of course I'm probably not going to be able to stay for the whole time and I'm still a little hesitant about staying with a bunch of guys I've never met... so you can just ignore me if you want.


My wife will be there should this happen.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Fire Rose said:


> The only issue I have with waiting until the last minute to pick exact dates is getting the time off work. On the other hand it can be really hard to make a commitment so far in advance. October like Wrath suggested originally is fine with me.
> Of course I'm probably not going to be able to stay for the whole time and I'm still a little hesitant about staying with a bunch of guys I've never met... so you can just ignore me if you want.


The obvious solution is to bring more women with you. Of course the concern is reasonable, but I think at this point a bit too real life for something just being tossed around. Just go with it for now


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Argo said:


> Well the truth/reality is that wrath is making the plans/reservations and his plans are what I will follow should it come together. You cant make everyone happy.
> 
> He is there all the time so I trust he knows where in glacier to stay, its a very small town with very limited housing.
> 
> If someone has a grander plan then put the wheels in motion. If others like them they will go.


Yep. This.

If you don't like the plan just don't go. Simple.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> Well the truth/reality is that wrath is making the plans/reservations and his plans are what I will follow should it come together. You cant make everyone happy.
> 
> He is there all the time so I trust he knows where in glacier to stay, its a very small town with very limited housing.
> 
> If someone has a grander plan then put the wheels in motion. If others like them they will go.


IIR,... the housing situ wrath is referring to is a friend who has a property to let! Glacier is a relatively remote, last little inkling of civilization before heading up the mountain which pretty much dead ends @ Baker on FS land. So any other vacation rental properties that might be available will most likely be booked *well* in advance of October! :blink:

I believe @wrath is talking about "hooking us up" with his local, not for just anybody hookup! 

As for myself,... my vacation days are bid a year ahead of time and my options for adjusting them are limited. So once an exact meet date is set,... the more lead time I have, the better my chances of finding someone to trade with improve. The weather will just have to be what it is. (...it was this last time!)


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

f00bar said:


> The obvious solution is to bring more women with you.


That would require me knowing women that snowboard lol.

I agree that we should go with whatever​ Wrath is planning.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Moi thoughts….

The reason for putting the idea out there now, is for folks that might travel from afar…like from the wrong coast; folks that have to secure days off of work well in advance and due to making travel arrangements to this “end of the road place” or to accommodate other extended travel scheduling. And to get lodging reservations…cause during some Baker events, places are booked yearly or years in advanced.

Glacier lodging...THIS IS TENTATIVE...the evening Thursday March 8, 2018 to Tuesday March 13, 2018. Thus red-eye folks could ride on Thursday through Tuesday and fly out late on Tuesday or Wednesday. 

March is generally a snowy month …see link for this past season’s stats. Also the gnarlz terrain is more filled-in and thus more potential to hit it.
https://www.mtbaker.us/snow-report

These dates also offer a gap in Baker’s event action, i.e., after big LBS race and before the Baker split-board festival where lodging can be tight if not impossible. It is also after the weekly Komo Kids group lessons and after the local ski bus season…thus less newbs and folks on the hill and again more lodging potential.

I did briefly talk to my friend in Glacier but we need to explore various possibilities and firm up dates. Currently, my initial plan is to secure lodging for 5-8 people for 5-6 nights. And if there are more folks willing to commit, I will see if there are other either larger places or finding another place. Which brings up the question if there are more folks…1 big place or smaller places? 

In any event for those who want to play it loose, I will try to get a list of potential places that might be available for you to make last minute arrangements. But be warned Glacier is small; population is between 100-200 depending on the season, there is 1 small convenience store, a bakery, 1 ski/board rental shop and 1 board retail shop and 3 small restaurants...no gas station nor post office. AND THERE IS NO or very spotty CELL PHONE RECEPTION in the Glacier area.

For BC…I would encourage, if you want to do some BC and you got the gear, BRING IT...disclaimer...I am a BC noob.

edit: Baker is a low elevation...3500 at the bottom and 5500 at the top. Thus snow conditions are really weather temperature dependent...general temps range from 22 to 35+ degrees. Thus plan on bring gortex and wicking layers along with low/flat light goggles.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Fire Rose said:


> That would require me knowing women that snowboard lol.
> 
> I agree that we should go with whatever​ Wrath is planning.


If @slyder comes with, our friend natalie almost certainly will as well. She rolls with us every year up to Boho.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Moi thoughts….
> 
> The reason for putting the idea out there now, is for folks that might travel from afar…like from the wrong coast; folks that have to secure days off of work well in advance and due to making travel arrangements to this “end of the road place” or to accommodate other extended travel scheduling. And to get lodging reservations…cause during some Baker events, places are booked yearly or years in advanced.
> 
> ...


Yeah that is too far out. I could probably join in for a day trip or stay somewhere nearby for a couple days over that weekend if possible.... But March is too unpredictable.

So yeah Goretex and low light lenses is the recipe


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Fire Rose said:


> The only issue I have with waiting until the last minute to pick exact dates is getting the time off work. On the other hand it can be really hard to make a commitment so far in advance. October like Wrath suggested originally is fine with me.
> Of course I'm probably not going to be able to stay for the whole time and I'm still a little hesitant about staying with a bunch of guys I've never met... so you can just ignore me if you want.


My gf will probably be there. She's 28 if it matters


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm already planning a weeklong trip to *somewhere* with friends - I'll have to see if I can swing 2 whole weeks off of work in winter, but I'm interested and tentatively in. At worst, me and the skier will get our own lodging/be there for the weekend and meet you guys at the mountain


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Subscribing. My wife and I will hopefully be living in a van by then so this kind of meetup would be ideal!


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Subbed! I'm hoping to try to already make it to Whis or Red this coming year. No idea if I'll be able to swing two trips, but dammit I'll try!! Huh, I should probably replace some snowboards for this :embarrased1:>


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

dfitz364 said:


> Subbed! I'm hoping to try to already make it to Whis or Red this coming year. No idea if I'll be able to swing two trips, but dammit I'll try!! Huh, I should probably replace some snowboards for this :embarrased1:>


just make it 1 big trip


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> just make it 1 big trip




I thought of that. Problem is I will be traveling to red or whis with a VERY beginner skier. If it was my choice, I'd turn it all into one big trip. Also budgeting vacation time may be a factor too. Definitely will do my best to make it all work out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Kenai said:


> Subscribing. My wife and I will hopefully be living in a van by then so this kind of meetup would be ideal!


You can park your van down by the river


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

dave785 said:


> You can park your van down by the river


Yep. Look there for a van with plate GOVCHEZ. That will be us!


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I would love to meet all of you on the west coast but with 2 careers and 2 kids in this house a trip like that won't be happening right now.

It would be AWESOME if someone organized something like this on the east coast. My DH and I would def be there! :wub::snowboard4: :wub:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

snowangel99 said:


> I would love to meet all of you on the west coast but with 2 careers and 2 kids in this house a trip like that won't be happening right now.
> 
> It would be AWESOME if someone organized something like this on the east coast. My DH and I would def be there! :wub::snowboard4: :wub:


For East Coast people that might make sense. Maybe we can set some type of meet up for the East Coast people... but I wouldn't expect anyone West of maybe NY to come. Let's be honest, why would they? Don't get me wrong, I live on the East Coast and enjoy riding in New England, but why would anyone fly here to ski/ride over going West? They'd have to be insane... or really like ice.
What's a "DH"?


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I just googled it and DH stands for 'Darling Husband'. Makes sense..


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

basser said:


> I just googled it and DH stands for 'Darling Husband'. Makes sense..


uke::barf2:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

basser said:


> I just googled it and DH stands for 'Darling Husband'. Makes sense..





f00bar said:


> basser said:
> 
> 
> > I just googled it and DH stands for 'Darling Husband'. Makes sense..


Never seen that used before. Pretty lame :hairy:


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

f00bar said:


> uke::barf2:





Jcb890 said:


> Never seen that used before. Pretty lame :hairy:


This made me LOL


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought it was delinquent, derelict or damm H


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowangel99 said:


> I would love to meet all of you on the west coast but with 2 careers and 2 kids in this house a trip like that won't be happening right now.
> 
> It would be AWESOME if someone organized something like this on the east coast. My DH and I would def be there! :wub::snowboard4: :wub:


ehmm...all the more reason to run away and hide out for a week ... without the kids or DH ... show them work hard...play harder :hairy:

remember Glacier has no cell phone reception....the only reception is on the chairlifts :wink:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Dick head....


----------



## MisterNarwhal (Dec 6, 2016)

Interested. Disappointed that I never made up to Baker this winter. I've got a wife who will likely be along as well.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> I would love to meet all of you on the west coast but with 2 careers and 2 kids in this house a trip like that won't be happening right now.
> 
> It would be AWESOME if someone organized something like this on the east coast. My DH and I would def be there! :wub::snowboard4: :wub:


There was a guy here who used to organize an EC meet every year. Iir he got himself banned for sumpin or other. :blink: 

I believe he _was_ a real DH! (...I'm using @Argo's definition in this instance!)  :laugh:
@snowangel99,.. you could always pick up that mantle and organize an East Coast meet yourself! :dunno: Anyone who can take on Air Canada can certainly put together an SBF meetup!  :grin:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> There was a guy here who used to organize an EC meet every year. Iir he got himself banned for sumpin or other. :blink:
> 
> I believe he _was_ a real DH! (...I'm using @Argo's definition in this instance!)  :laugh:
> 
> @snowangel99,.. you could always pick up that mantle and organize an East Coast meet yourself! :dunno: Anyone who can take on Air Canada can certainly put together an SBF meetup!  :grin:


I'll start a thread, but only if you come @chomps1211!


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Jcb890 said:


> For East Coast people that might make sense. Maybe we can set some type of meet up for the East Coast people... but I wouldn't expect anyone West of maybe NY to come. Let's be honest, why would they? Don't get me wrong, I live on the East Coast and enjoy riding in New England, but why would anyone fly here to ski/ride over going West? They'd have to be insane... or really like ice.
> What's a "DH"?


We had guys/gals from Georgia, Maryland, Ohio, West VA, parts of Canada, plenty of Jets fans, etc.. even a couple guys from England for the Jay meet. Jay made sense only because the chances of good conditions are better, and we did hit some beauties, no doubt The original meets were a couple of houses right down the road, but then moved slope side right near the Tram. It was more expensive for the slope side accommodations, and some people complained, but it was a no brainer for me. Attendance peaked at about 40. There has been some recent threads of trying to resurrect an EC meet, I hope it happens. We had more riders from the EC on the forums back then, but I think you could get 10-15 people together given plenty of lead time.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> There was a guy here who used to organize an EC meet every year. Iir he got himself banned for sumpin or other. :blink:
> 
> I believe he _was_ a real DH! (...I'm using @Argo's definition in this instance!)  :laugh:
> 
> @snowangel99,.. you could always pick up that mantle and organize an East Coast meet yourself! :dunno: *Anyone who can take on Air Canada* can certainly put together an SBF meetup!  :grin:


Lucky for her she wasn't taking on United.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Psi-Man said:


> We had guys/gals from Georgia, Maryland, Ohio, West VA, parts of Canada, plenty of Jets fans, etc.. even a couple guys from England for the Jay meet. Jay made sense only because the chances of good conditions are better, and we did hit some beauties, no doubt The original meets were a couple of houses right down the road, but then moved slope side right near the Tram. It was more expensive for the slope side accommodations, and some people complained, but it was a no brainer for me. Attendance peaked at about 40. There has been some recent threads of trying to resurrect an EC meet, I hope it happens. We had more riders from the EC on the forums back then, but I think you could get 10-15 people together given plenty of lead time.


There are some organized trips from Toronto to Jay that give good hotel and chalet rates. So we could piggy pack onto one of those groups as we would get a good rate. The only caveat is we have to go on their dates.

Edited to say no not me! I am shit at organizing group trips. People get on my nerves with all their stipulations. Just snowboard already.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The one rule to stick to as an organizer of these things is that there are no stipulations set by others. You either like the plan and go or you dont....


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> The one rule to stick to as an organizer of these things is that there are no stipulations set by others. *You either like the plan and go or you dont....*


That was exactly my line, lol. "Eek, you're crazy or what???? You want me to fly half around the globe to live with ride with hit BC with some stangers you _met on the interweb_?!?!" - "eh... you either join or stay at home". Well... the rest is history


----------



## KK2242 (Dec 25, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Fuck it, I'm subscribing so I stay in the loop!


Same here. 

Shouldn't have an issue taking leave to attend. Will know for sure when we get closer.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Wee bit update: My friend's place is not available...so starting to check the open market.

btw it's summer here


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

UPDATE:
Ok finally...hot on the trail...just emailed a few companies and made the inquiry, with the dates of Thursday March 8, 2018 to Tuesday March 13, 2018. I noted, that I would like to have this finalized by the end of October 2017. The place I had first thought of was a friends place but its being permanently rented.

Being the puter tard that I is, me thinks the best plan at this time is to have you that are very very very interested...pm me your email and I will try to figure out how to do a group/batch email about the details and etc as things develop. I will also post general updates for the less enthused. 

So now the request is for ya'll to start doing the sacrifices, meditations, chanting while noting the eclipse and other celestial events in order to make this happen and for snorkel fluffiers to choke on during the whole of March 2018.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok,...details....pm if you want in. March is a fairly booked time and has good history snowfall.

So found a place that does 8-10 folks for 5 nights March 8-15 Thurs-Tues...so estimating at about $50 per bed per night. Plus figuring out a food budget thing.

There is a hot tub, conveniently located, but not in Glacier proper nor in a complex, has parking. If there is an overwhelming response might be able to add a cabin to sleep 4 more folks.

I need to get back to book asap...hopefully by next week August 25th.

At this point, me thinks, PM and in a few days will have more details about deposit parameters and etc and will send a link to the place.

wrath


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> So found a place that does 8-10 folks for 5 nights March 8-15 Thurs-Tues...
> 
> .


Is that a typo? Should it be 3/8-3/13, or are the dates flexible?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Deacon said:


> Is that a typo? Should it be 3/8-3/13, or are the dates flexible?


Yes, the dates are Thurs March 8th through Tues March 13th...checking out of the accomidation on Wedday morning.

I selected these dates because of higher probability of march snowfall and less people on the hill. These dates are in a gap between some big events, after the ski bus program has ended and avoiding various local and college breaks. Also I figure airline travel and ground traffic would be lighter...in the case of folks flying in/out of SeaTac or Vancouver BC...though Bellingham does have a small international airport. Sometimes you can find reasonable deals flying right into Bham. And it works for me getting time off work.

If folks wanted to come earlier or stay later, I would try to help folks by referring them to other possible places to stay. And as usual if folks are here at other times I would try to meet up.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Yes, the dates are Thurs March 8th through Tues March 13th...checking out of the accomidation on Wedday morning.
> 
> I selected these dates because of higher probability of march snowfall and less people on the hill. These dates are in a gap between some big events, after the ski bus program has ended and avoiding various local and college breaks. Also I figure airline travel and ground traffic would be lighter...in the case of folks flying in/out of SeaTac or Vancouver BC...though Bellingham does have a small international airport. Sometimes you can find reasonable deals flying right into Bham. And it works for me getting time off work.
> 
> If folks wanted to come earlier or stay later, I would try to help folks by referring them to other possible places to stay. And as usual if folks are here at other times I would try to meet up.


Right on. I'm still working out the winter budget, but right now it looks like lodging and flight would be about $700. What would passes for four days run? And then would it have to be a rental from sea-tac?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Deacon said:


> Right on. I'm still working out the winter budget, but right now it looks like lodging and flight would be about $700. What would passes for four days run? And then would it have to be a rental from sea-tac?


Last year daily ticket was $55 mid and $60 wkend. Other then renting, there is a airport shuttle for $40 and the BOLT bus for ? $10. Once in Bham we could carpool and there is the Baker Bus. If we manage to do this, the thing to do is to meet up in Bham and then caravan up. Its about 40 miles from Bham to the lodging and then another 17 miles to the ski area.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Right on. I found out this week that I'm taking my lovely bride on a cruise in December, but I'll do some maths and see where we land once I know _which_ cruise I'm taking her on. :wink:


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Any updates on this?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

No updates since mid August. I kind of backed off when realizing it was still summer. The dates for me are still good. Of course the accommodations want a deposit for a reservation/contract. The deposit/reservations are generally from $500 to 1500 for a house/cabin that will be in the range of 2200-2800 for 8-10 folks. At this time there is plenty of availability; and I don't have a sense when availability starts to tighten and costs escalate...but it seems that if we are going to do this...the last of November--first of December before the xmass/ny holidays would be the latest to throw down a group thing. So at this point when ya'll start pm'n and throwing $...I shall proceed. If you want I'll post links to these places.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

I say post links to the places to induce stoke. 

I read this whole thread and was bummed to see that it fizzled at the end.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

These sites are the basic intel for Bellingham and Mt Baker Ski Area. Bellingham is a good sized town with the usual and Mt Baker ski area is about 57 miles/70 minute on a 2 lane drive to the ski lodge. The town of Glacier (17 miles from the ski lodge) is very small, with a few restaurants and a convenience store (no gas/fuel station…last one on the way to the hill is in Maple Falls). For folks that are traveling and want to tour other PNW hills that are within ½ day’s drive…Steven’s Pass, Snoqualmie/Alpental, White Pass and Mt Hood. There is also Whistler-Blackcomb, North Vancouver hills, (if going to Canada, you will need your passport and a clean record…if you fly in to Vancouver BC, there shuttles up to Whistler). Whether or not the meet happens, I have the dates off and my plan is the ride and hang…maybe slide up to Blackcomb. Anyway, I’d be glad to help folks find their way around the hill...or not...certainly had fun last year with the Chomps wrecking crew. 

Baker Ski area
https://www.mtbaker.us/

Accommodations 
Mt. Baker Ski Area :: Accommodations

Weather snowpack and forecast
https://www.nwac.us/weatherdata/mtbakerskiarea/now/

National Weather Service

Transportation (other than car rentals) to get to Bellingham…from Portland, SeaTac and Vancouver BC

https://www.busbud.com/en/bus-company/boltbus

Bellingham to Sea-Tac Airport & Seattle ? Airporter Shuttle Bellair Charters

https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=am/am2Station/Station_Page&code=BEL

To get from Bellingham to Glacier and Mt Baker
Baker Bus

Groceries that are basically on the way to the hill from the airport

https://m.costco.com/warehouse-locations/bellingham-wa-1216.html
Cordata Store Hot Bar
https://www.google.com/search?safe=....0...1.1.64.psy-ab..7.8.3652....0.oWQcqN8zAyA

Board rentals
Mt Baker’s White Salmon lodge has pro rentals
Mt. Baker Ski Area :: Rentals

In Glacier
Glacier Ski Shop | Glacier Ski Shop

In Bellingham
Rentals | Yeagers Sporting Goods

Backcountry Essentials - Gear Up, Go Play | Bellingham, WA

https://shop.alpineinstitute.com/pages/rentals


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

I won't be staying with you guys, but I'll try to tag in a few days here and there to meet up. I will do my best to avoid being at the back of the pack, but I'm certainly not any good or bombing many hills. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyKruick (Aug 30, 2017)

This sounds like an awesome time! Interested and subscribed


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Sooo, Idk...what do folks think? I'm thinking, inorder to proceed, I'll need 8+ bodies willing to throw some money/deposit down to make a reservation somewhere in Glacier. The dates are still good with me. Currently, idk what the lodging availability is but back in August it was good.

The rumor is that we will have a moderate LaNina (which will be back-to-back LaLa's). According to Gwen last year was second only (iirc 863" of snowfall) to the record year. Thus hopes are high. If you look at the current Mt. Baker Ski Area :: Home site it shows last year's snow stats and historically March is good. 

Acknowledging that for folks from out of the area...it involves alot of planning and budgeting...so again, I'm thinking if we don't have the 8 committed folks by Thanksgiving...November 25, 2017 it will be a no go. And by committed...meaning...getting on the list and willing to throw down some $ by December 1st.

If it doesn't happen, no worries, I'm willing to meet folks at the hill for resort stashes and some BC touring. Also see post *84* has lots of good intel for folks to make the pilgrimage and make their own arrangements. 

So if you want on the list of committed...post up and pm me.
wrath


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

So only one person pm'd. Anyway I still have the dates open to go riding from March 8-16th. If anybody's planning on hitting bakes during that time let me know and we'll do a few laps and happy to give a tour around the little hill.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I will end up being in Kicking Horse that weekend.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

A friend went end of Jan. I believe, his photos on FB looked awesome. The forecasts for Baker on a regular basis are just insane.


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

I might go on that Sunday or Monday depending on the forecast.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 21, 2016)

I'll be in the area March 10th - 13th... If Baker is getting hit, it's definitely at the top of my list again. We'll get a few more turns in @wrathfuldeity!


----------

